# Trail in Silberborn / Holzminden



## connerthesaint (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo IBC Forum, 

letztes Wochenende bin ich in Silberborn auf der MTB Strecke wandern gewesen und habe ganz unerwartet ein dickes, frisch gebautes Gap gefunden. Dieses muss erst dieses Jahr angelegt worden sein (die Strecke ist legal befahrbar!).
Da dieses Gap für unseren ansäßigen Cross Country Verein doch ein bisschen heftig ist, wollte ich fragen ob sich die Erbauer vielleicht hier im Forum rumtreiben ? 
Ich bin sehr am Freeriden interessiert und war erfreut zu sehen, dass es wohl doch Freerider hier in der Gegend gibt. 
Falls also vielleicht jemand dieses hier liest und etwas über dieses Gap und seine Erbauer weiß würde ich mich freuen wenn sich dieser hier oder per PM bei mir meldet. 

Danke und bis dahin ride on 
conner


----------

